
U.S. secretly tracked billions of calls for decades - knowtheory
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/04/07/dea-bulk-telephone-surveillance-operation/70808616/
======
ddp
That's not the worst of it: [http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/05/us-dea-
sod-idUSBRE...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/05/us-dea-sod-
idUSBRE97409R20130805)

